
A series of conversations with nomads and founders on remote-work/nomading - strebel
https://nomadpodcast.com/
======
hoyin_remotes
I really agree with this article, I outline my points in my short video
message here:
[https://www.useloom.com/share/40a7b4fa1e444292bdfb27f9afe0ee...](https://www.useloom.com/share/40a7b4fa1e444292bdfb27f9afe0ee95)

